# Shars 250-101 on Grizzly T10166 - 17-Piece Quick Change Tool Post?



## Mark Stonich (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone using Shars 250-101 tool holders on Grizzly's T10166 - 17-Piece Quick Change Tool Post?
Accoding to this Ebay listing there are 2 different versions of the Shars 250-101 tool holders. At $11, I'd like to get a bunch of them. But the dimensions shown for them are identical and the seller couldn't tell me what the differences are.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 1, 2018)

There are the 250-101 and the 250-101XL versions from Shars, which both work on any AXA QCTP.  Difference is 1/2 tool capacity for the regular, 5/8 for the XL.


----------



## Mark Stonich (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks, but that's not what I'm talking about. The Ebay ad states that they're are 2 versions of the 1/2" model with different part numbers, A Type 202-9401A and B Type 202-9401. Dimensions shown for both of them are the same. It may be that one has the recess in the middle (that the piston presses on) deeper for different amounts of piston travel.

The 250-101 XL for 5/8" bits would be perfect for those who find the deck of the G0602 compound too high for use with 1/2" bits in a QCTP.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 1, 2018)

Mark Stonich said:


> Thanks, but that's not what I'm talking about. The Ebay ad states that they're are 2 versions of the 1/2" model with different part numbers, A Type 202-9401A and B Type 202-9401. Dimensions shown for both of them are the same. It may be that one has the recess in the middle (that the piston presses on) deeper for different amounts of piston travel.



I had to machine (thin) the pistons on my QCTP to put the lever arm where I wanted it. You may have to also.


----------

